# Bikeschuhe für den Alpencross



## Carsten (6. Januar 2004)

Servus

was fahrt Ihr für Schuhe beim Alpencross?
was steht im Vordergrund: Bike Tauglichkeit oder Sicherheit beim Laufen?
Was taugen Tourenschuhe, Raceschuhe, Bergstiefel oder sonstige Schuhe?
Nehmt Ihr Überschuhe (Regenschutz oder Neopren) mit?Wie lange halten Eure Schuhe

Hier meine Favoriten:

Tourentauglicher MTB-Schuh mit Knöchelschutz und weicher Sohle (Shimano SH-M058)
Nachteil: Sohle ist wegen Cleat-Befestigung nicht dicht

Ich nehme keine Überschuhe mehr mit.

Hab die Schuhe jetzt 2  Alpencrosse und etliche Tagestouren eingesetzt. Sohle ist aber jetzt schon schwer mitgenommen und teilweise eingerisssen.


----------



## Superfriend (6. Januar 2004)

Hi Carsten!
Habe die gleichen Schuhe wie Du. Bin sehr zufrieden, sie stellen meiner Ansicht nach einen optimalen Kompromiss zwischen steifer, radtauglicher Sohle und Laufsicherhiet dar. Die Dinger halten bei mir ungefähr eine bis zwei heftige Saisons durch. mittlerweile bin ich schon beim zweiten Paar.
Ich habe zwei paar Überschuhe. Einmal dünne gegen Regen, die aber nicht sonderlich widerstandsfähig sind. Außerdem sind auch, wenn ich die Dinger einsetze, die Füße nach zwei Stunden nass. Deshalb bleiben die schon seit vorletztem Jahr daheim.
Wenn ich noch spät im Jahr eine Alpentour vorhabe, packe ich für den Fall eines üblen Wettereinbruchs dickere Neoprenüberschuhe ein, die ich auch in heimatlichen Gefilden im Winter benutze.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergFlo (6. Januar 2004)

Servus,

Meine Northwave Compact haben nun schon die 3. Transalp hinter sich.

Bis auf die inzwischen abgelaufene Sohle und ein paar Kratzer keine Ausfälle.
Würd auch jederzeit wieder zu denen greifen - man kommt mit denen auch zu Fuß überall rauf und runter.

Vor 2 Jahren hatte mein Spezi Tourenschuhe von Shimano - die sind ihm total zerbröselt - fährt jetzt auch mit Race Schuhen und ist bestens zufrieden.

Flo


----------



## dave (6. Januar 2004)

@Carsten: Gute Idee, nachdem die Frage immer wieder aufkam! 

Ich hatte mir nach den Empfehlungen aus dem Forum die Specialized Rockhopper Comp gekauft. Nach ca. 14.000 km und  5 Alpentouren bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden mit ihnen. Sie sind bequem, haben eine weiche Sohle und einen Knöchelschutz, halten im Winter warm, sind im Sommer aber trotzdem nicht heiß und man kann auch mal kurz in 'nen Bach treten ohne gleich nasse Füsse zu bekommen (ich hatte sie aber auch mal imprägniert). Den Knöchelschutz gibt es aber bei den neuen Modellen glaube ich nicht mehr. 

Die Touren haben allerdings auch ihre Spuren hinterlassen - nicht nur am Profil! Der Schuh ist direkt oberhalb der Verstärkung im Fersenbereich aufgerissen und das Profil auf der innenliegenden Seite neben den Cleats hat sich von der Sohle gelöst. Man kann sie einfach seitlich wegdrücken. Das scheint allerdings ein häufiges Problem zu sein, wie man auch bei Carstens Schuhen sieht. Bei Marcos und Evils blauen Alpenx-Schuhen von Adidas (Modell?) ist es genauso. Evil hatte ihre Treter im Sommer ganz neu für den Alpenx gekauft und das Profil löste sich bereits nach dieser einen Tour! 










Statt Überschuhe nehme ich immer GoreTex-Socken mit. Die sind schön leicht und klein und ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht. Bei den Rockhoppern ist es aber auch nicht so schlimm, wenn sie nass werden, da sie trotzdem noch warm halten sofern man sich bewegt. Bei Raceschuhen mit luftigem Obermaterial sieht das schon anders aus. 

Mal sehen, wer mit Bergstiefeln fährt. Bisher habe ich nur Achim Zahn damit erlebt!


----------



## dave (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BergFlo _
> *Servus,
> 
> Meine Northwave Compact haben nun schon die 3. Transalp hinter sich. *



Dann hast Du aber mehr Glück gehabt als ich. Nach einer einzigen Tagestour in Tirol (war allerdings auch ein Kletterstück dabei), hatte ich einen Teil des Profils meiner Compact ACT verloren und konnte Rest neu kleben lassen.


----------



## Andy 013 (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo ,

dann bin ich wohl der erste mit meinen Gore Tex Wanderschuhen.
Lege viel Wert auf guten Halt in Tragepassagen und absulute 
Dichtheit - Überschuhe gespart. Die Kraftübertragung ist auch ganz ok. Viele sehen ja darin das große Manko. Trifft aber nicht zu. Bei Tagestouren nehme ich dann die Lake MX176, die sicherlich auch einen Cross überstehen würden.
Man sieht bei einem Alpencross Schuhmäßig ja alles mögliche.
Das härteste waren die Biker mit ihren SID Schuhen aber ohne Socken und Überschuhe bei dem Scheißwetter im September 2002 auf dem Fimberpaß !!! So ein Anblick bleibt ewig bestehen.


Andy 013


----------



## Fubbes (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *Ich hatte mir nach den Empfehlungen aus dem Forum die Specialized Rockhopper Comp gekauft. Nach ca. 14.000 km und  5 Alpentouren bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden mit ihnen.
> *


Das ist ein Scherz, du bist nicht alles mit dem einen Paar Schuhe gefahren, oder?

Ich bin kein Freund von halbhohen Schuhen und fahre nun mein zweites Paar Cannondale  (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=70048#post728249 ). Die ersten haben zwar drei Transalps ohne Defekte überlebt, die Sohle war aber dermaßen abgelaufen, dass ich mit den Cleats auf dem Pedal keinen richtigen Halt mehr hatte. Vorher hatte ich ein Paar Schimano, aber die Haltbarkeit war induskutabel. Sie sind dann am Schneeberg auseinandergebrochen.
Was Überschuhe angeht, die Plastiklappen zu Hause zu lassen rentiert sich doch überhaupt nicht. Im den gewonnen Platz passt höchstens ein Powerbar rein. Dann doch lieber trockenere und vor allem wärmere Füße.
@superfriend Warst du bei unserer Tour echt ohne Überschuhe unterwegs? Ich weiß das gar nicht mehr.
@Andy013 Mein Argument gegen Wanderschuhe sind die damit einhergehenden Haken und Riemen an den Pedalen. Das ist mir zu gefährlich. Ein Sturz mit den Füßen im Pedal und die Beine können verdreht sein.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Superfriend (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fubbes _
> *
> @superfriend Warst du bei unserer Tour echt ohne Überschuhe unterwegs? Ich weiß das gar nicht mehr.
> *




Bei der Karwendelrunde mit Elmar hatte ich keine Überschuhe dabei. Bei der Verwalltour dann allerdings schon - eben die dickeren aus Neopren. Wie oben schone beschrieben, wenn es etwas später im Jahr ist und demnach das Kälte-/Nässerisiko größer als im Hochsommer ist, müssen die mit.


----------



## dave (7. Januar 2004)

> Das ist ein Scherz, du bist nicht alles mit dem einen Paar Schuhe gefahren, oder?



Vielleicht liegt's auch daran, dass ich bis auf die letzte Tour in den Seealpen keine all zu langen Schiebepassagen hatte. Ich werde mir diese Saison aber auch neue Schuhe zulegen müssen. 



> @Andy013 Mein Argument gegen Wanderschuhe sind die damit einhergehenden Haken und Riemen an den Pedalen. Das ist mir zu gefährlich. Ein Sturz mit den Füßen im Pedal und die Beine können verdreht sein.



Vielleicht fährt er auf Plattformpedalen, ganz ohne Pedalhaken. Ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, glaube aber Achim Zahn ist z. B. auch mit einfachen Bärentatzen gefahren. Hatte letzten Samstag auch vergessen meine Radschuhe mitzunehmen und bin 60 km mit Laufschuhen auf den PDM-545 unterwegs gewesen. Ging besser als ich gedacht hatte, obwohl ich mich nicht so sicher drauf gefühlt hatte. Lag aber vielleicht auch daran, dass meine Louise FR mal wieder den Dienst quittierte


----------



## spOOky fish (7. Januar 2004)

flat + wanderschuhe mit gore-membran:

+ wasserdicht
+ knöchelhöhe
+ trittsicherheit
+ komfort
+ wegwerfbereitschaft
- effizienz


----------



## Elmar Neßler (7. Januar 2004)

Hi,

tja, als einer der wenigen, langsam aussterbenden, potentiell beim Sturtz sich Beine verdrehenden Biker (Pedlhaken-Fahrer ...) klappt das mit richtigen Überschuhen nicht.

Ich fahre seit 5 Transalp und zahlreichen Wochenend-Touren in den Alpen immer mit Nike ACG Schuhen. Sind so Art Trekkingschuhe. Die wiegen nicht viel (an die 800 g das Paar), aber haben ein gescheitees Profil und sind stabil. Mein Modell ist aber nicht halbhoch, sondern nur so hoch wie ein normaler Turnschuh. Bin aber gut zu Fuß, also kein Nachteil für mich.

Vor kurzem habe ich mir das Modell auch als Goretex XCR geholt, die hatte ich bisher aber nur daheim im Regen eingesetzt, was durchaus okay war. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass das Wasser von der Regenhose in die Schuhe läuft ... Daran wird gearbeitet  

Beim Alpencross 2003 habe ich (*räusper*) einfach Plastiktüten über die Schuhe getan, damit kam man wunderbar in die Haken. Das sah zwar nicht gerade "stylish" aus, aber ich hatte bei knapp 3 Stunden Dauerregen von Mittenwald bis zur Ehrwalder Alm trockene Füsse und konte am nächsten Morgen in trockene Schuhe steigen. Das war mir die Sache wert!

Generell bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Schuhwahl, schliesslich bin ich dem Patent seit Beginn treu geblieben. Man kann super laufen, hat gutes Profil und auch abends, im Supermarkt etc. ist's okay.

Mit dem ersten paar bin ich 3 Jahre Touren und 3 Transalp gefahren (bis Ende 2001) , dann war die Sohle durch, das waren aber auch sehr dünne Sohlen damals. Das jetzige Modell und die Goretex XCR Schuhe sind quasi baugleich und robust, da habe ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt und die Sohle sieht auch noch gut aus. Dürfte auf jeden Fall bis 2005 halten.

Soweit von mir ...

Ciao, Elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (7. Januar 2004)

ich gehör zu der kleinen fraktion der raceschuhbenutzer 

das hat ganz einfach den grund, dass ich auf meinen alpentouren und  -überquerungen die erfahrung gemacht habe, dass man selbst bei übelsten kletterpassagen oder auf langen schiebstücken damit trittsicher (ein wenig erfahrung braucht man schon) und halbwegs bequem unterwegs ist. und desweiteren hat man halt die optimale kraftübertragung. 
nur mit bärentatzen zu fahren finde ich unvorstellbar, da ich, wenn es steil wird auch immer sehr stark an den pedalen ziehe. zudem sind raceschueh schön leicht und trocknen meist ganz gut.

meine touren hab ich in den letzten jahren immer mit lake mx200 schuhen gemacht. die haben immerhin 2 ac's und insg. 6 jahre gehalten, danach waren sie aber total fertig.

überschuhe spare ich mir auch, ich habe mit wasserdichten socken von seal skin sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht.


rob


----------



## Andy 013 (7. Januar 2004)

Bärentatzen mit Haken und Ösen hab ich natürlich gemeint.
Kann schon mal vorkommen mit ner Macke am Schienbein - 
gehört halt dabei. Einen richtigen Abgang gab es deswegen
aber noch nicht - abwärts wird immer " ausgekuppelt "  
Die Schuhe sind von Meindl  nennen sich "Air Revolution ".
Nach 3 Jahren im Einsatz noch ohne nennenswerte Macken.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Bei extremer Nässe kommen noch Gamaschen von
Vau De zum Einsatz . Die Schuhe bleiben dann weitgehend
im oberen Bereich trocken. Solltet ihr mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
Andy 013


----------



## Micki (7. Januar 2004)

Och wie gemein! Die Umfrage wollte ich doch machen! Naja, Arbeit gespart.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## dave (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> nur mit bärentatzen zu fahren finde ich unvorstellbar, da ich, wenn es steil wird auch immer sehr stark an den pedalen ziehe. *



Oder man macht's so wie Rey! Der ist auf dem Transalp-Video mit Klickies hoch, hat oben den 15er rausgekramt und ist anschließend auf Bärentatzen wieder runter  



> Beim Alpencross 2003 habe ich (*räusper*) einfach Plastiktüten über die Schuhe getan, damit kam man wunderbar in die Haken.



Hehe, mit Tüten bin ich früher auch rumgefahren. Aber ich hatte den Bunnyhop damals noch nicht raus und irgendwann sind dann die Riemen gerissen!


----------



## 303king (8. Januar 2004)

der optimale schuh ist für mich, sobald kühle Temperaturen bzw, Mistwetter drohen, eindeutig ein "richtiger" Bergsteigerschuh. 
OK, kann mir schon denken, das das hier auf Verwundeerung oder unverständnis stoßen wird, alerdings muß man sich das mal auch so rum überlegen: 
in allen Momenten, sobald eine Stelle auftritt, wo ich nicht mehr fahre, ist es eh indiskutabel, welcher Schuh im Gebirge der sicherste und robusteste ist - ganz klar eben ein Bergstiefel. 
Und auf dem Bike in Verbindung mit fetten Plattformpedalen findet eh jeder vernünftige Schuh guten Halt. 
Habe mir schon vor langer Zeit abgewöhnt, auf Gewicht zu achten...ein für mich wichtiger Schritt, überhaupt mal eine unkonventionelle Lösung in dieser Art in zu praktizieren. 
Klar, im Sommer ist es mir auch irgendwann zu heiss in sowas. Dann fahr ich auch was anderes...
Aber sobald es das nicht mehr ist, hab ich, so wie ich als nicht allzu fahrtechnisch orientierter, dafür aber ausdauernder und die Bergwelt geniessender Hochtourenradler dann auch für die entsprechenden Gipfel-Abstecher , wo mich kein Bike mehr hinbringt, gleich den passenden Schuh an. 
Solche Schuhe sind dank Gore-Membrane DICHT . Punkt. 
Somit erspar ich mir Neoprenüber oder untersocken,Gamaschen, ect. 
Sie sind richtig hoch. 
Dadurch kommt mir kein Stein oder Schnee rein, und vor allem kann das Wasser, das von der Regenhose abläuft, gar nicht in den Schuh, da sie locker immer über der Unterkante der Hose innen enden. 
Und sie sind halt einfach bequem... kenne keinen MTB-Schuh, der mir je so gut gepasst hat, aber das ist Ansichtssache.
Cleats hatte ich lange Zeit, aber auf Dauer war ich dann doch mehr mit solchen Schuhen als mit meinem Clickies unterwegs, sodass ich mich nun endgültig davon verabschiedet hab- zumindest in den Bergen.

OK, das Paar Schuhe, von dem ich spreche, ist ein Paar Boots in der Art, wie sie von GSGlern, Gebirgsjägern, Grenzschutz, ect. eingesetzt werden . Nicht zu vergleichen mit den altbekannten Springerstiefeln. Diese hier sind leichter, komfortabler, atmungsaktiv, verfügen über eine dauerhafte Vibram-Sohle mit besten Reibewerten, sie erlauben einem sehr hohe Agilität bei größter Sicherheit und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist hier recht gut . Also kein Modeschnickschnack, kein trendiger, teurer Firmenname, ect. Einfach funktionelle und hochwertige Ware, die auch von den "offiziellen" verwendet wird.

Wie gesagt, wenn man einfach nur lange Zeit in den Bergen unterwegs ist, ohne unbdingt mit dem Bike springen oder ähnliches zu müssen, dann gibts für mich nichts besseres. Die ganze DDD-Fraktion schwört doch auch auf Bärentatzen und die können doch auch alles mit ihren Bikes anstellen... Und abends im Biwak friert man sich auch nicht gleich die Füsse damit ab. 

Zu finden unter  
http://www.haix.com/de/produkt.php?fpscid=33&fpgrid=4&from=line&fromid=4

Nur weiterzuempfehlen...

P.S.: Bin trotzdem überzeugter Pazifist.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von 303king _
> *
> Die ganze DDD-Fraktion schwört doch auch auf Bärentatzen und die können doch auch alles mit ihren Bikes anstellen... *


So kannst du das nicht sagen, die DDD Fahrer müssen auch keine 20% Steigungen hinauf.
Mir scheint außerdem, dass du eher zur Bike & Hike Fraktion gehörst, dafür sind "normale" Bike-Schuhe wohl wirklich nicht die beste Wahl.

Insgesamt zeigt mir dieser Thread, dass jeder, der sich bis jetzt geäußert hat, soviel Erfahrung in den Bergen hat, dass er für sich den besten Schuh gefunden hat. Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendeiner von euch nun auf was anderes umsteigt. Warum diskutieren wir also?  

@Elmar Wie wärs mit einem Bild von dir in Plastiktüten? Das sah wirklich nicht sehr stylisch aus  

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (8. Januar 2004)

Moin, moin!

Also gut, auch auf die Gafahr hin wie der Depp schlechthin dazustehen ...

Hier das Bild beim Start von Mittenwald:

Alles Tüte oder was?!?

Ihr (naja, hauptsächlich Du, Daniel   ) wolltet es nicht anders ...

Ciao, Elmar


----------



## Zac (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre auch die Shimano SH-M058 schon  2 x TA und viele Km zu hause würde ich immer wieder kaufen

Gruss Klaus


----------



## summit (9. Januar 2004)

Hi,

für Alpencross und auch bei Tagestouren im alpinen Gelände kommen für mich aus Sicherheitsgründen keine Raceschuhe in Frage. Dort wo es mit  dem Bike beginnt interessant zu werden sind Trage- und Kletterpassagen an der Tagesordnung. Raceschuhe sind mir da schon bei trockenen  Bedingungen zu gefährlich.

In den letzten Jahren hatte ich diverse Shimano-Tourentreter im Einsatz. Zuletzt auch einen Tourenschuh von Look, der hatte eine sehr griffige Sohle  (ist nicht mehr im Programm). Leider halten alle diese Teile bei regelmäßigem Einsatz nur ein bis zwei Jahre durch  geklebte Gummisohle auf  Hartplastik geht bei diesen Belastungen einfach nicht zusammen, die Sohlen reisen alle am Pedalausschnitt auf.

Seit letztem Herbst habe ich auch einen SH-M058 im Einsatz. Das Teil ist ein guter Kompromiss. Ich benutze ihn wie die meisten Radschuhe mit orthopädischen  Einlagen und 2° varus wedge-Keil. 

Mit schweren Bergschuhen auf Plattformpedalen habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht  das Gefühl fürs Pedal ist miserabel, Verhaken ist  kaum möglich. Die DDD-Leute nehmen nicht ohne Grund Schuhe mit sehr weichen, flexiblen Sohlen. Haken und Riemen wären mir eh viel zu  gefährlich. 
Interessant könnte ein umgebauter, SPD-tauglicher Bergschuh wie der Rada sein, den auch Achim Zahn empfiehlt. Hat jemand so ein Teil im  Einsatz und kann seine Erfahrungen hier posten? Das Gefühl fürs Pedal (und damit fürs Rad) geht mit so einem Kloben aber wohl zu einem guten  Teil verloren.


Leichte Regen-Überschuhe habe ich in den Bergen immer dabei. Zumindest eine Plastiktüte in Schuhform (Brüggelmann EUR 3,-, mit Klettbändern  ergänzen), oder den Marathon von CicloSport. Klar, dass solche Teile keinen Fußmarsch durchhalten. Bei einem Wettereinbruch konnte ich mit  Überschuhen aber schon oft nasse Füsse (und vor allem schwer zu trocknende nasse Schuhe) verhindern. 
Wasserdichte (Gore-)Socken würde ich auf einer Mehrtagestour trotzdem empfehlen.


Bei den Pedalen bin ich seit einigen Jahren auf das TIME-Prinzip eingeschworen. Bietet nach meinen Erfahrungen die größte Auslösesicherheit, egal  wieviel Dreck oder Eis gerade an den Schuhen hängt. Derzeit benutze ich einen Plattform-Eigenbau (einseitig) aus einem Time Z, Bilder anbei. In schwierigen, verblockten (bergab-)Passagen bringt das zusätzliche Sicherheit, auch für sehr erfahrene Clickpedal-Benutzer.

Armin


----------



## dave (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Armin Mann _
> *Derzeit benutze ich einen Plattform-Eigenbau (einseitig) aus einem Time Z, Bilder anbei. *



Super Idee!  Ist auch optimal, wenn man neben den Touren ab und zu Springen geht. So spart man sich das Pedalwechseln. Wann gehst Du in die Serienproduktion?


----------



## summit (9. Januar 2004)

Bin noch mit TIME über die Patentrechte am verhandeln  

Aber das Teil funzt wirklich nicht schlecht und es werden auch noch mehr Madenschrauben ergänzt.

Armin


----------



## 303king (9. Januar 2004)

...nun, ein Time-Fahrer bringt mich zum grübeln. 
es ist tatsächlich so, das mir die Time-Pedale kürzlich wieder mal aufgefallen sind, noch dazu sehr positiv, da sie eben nicht wie die Shimano DX Platform-Clickies einfach nur groß und breit sind, sondern eben auch noch der Mechanismus ein ziemliches technisches Highlight darstellt. 
Hatte leider noh nie die Gelegenheit, sie zu testen. 
So simpel sie auch aufgebaut sind, so effektiv funktionieren sie anscheinend, wenn man glaubt, was man so hört. 
Wer weiß, wie ich mich entschieden hätte, wenn ich damals Time und keine Shimano-Pedale gehabt hätte...;-) 
Obwohl ich zu meiner Entscheidung stehe und sich diese Lösung bis jetzt als die für mich vielseitigste und auch alltagstauglichste in der freien Wildbahn erwiesen hat, will ich dennoch genauestens im Bilde bleiben, wass es sonst noch alles gibt. 

@Armin Mann, Deine Lösung interressiert mich sehr. Auf sowas würden auch meine BGS-Stiefel gut passen, und wenn es sein muß, dann vielleicht auch wieder leichtes Schuhwerk mit Time-Cleats in den Sohlen...
Giibts da noch mehr Bilder , insbesondere eine Seitenansicht?
Und sehe ich das richtig, das Dein Umbau eben genau das einseitige entfernen der Halterungen für die Cleats sowie das hineindrehen von Madenschrauben für besseren Halt beinhaltet?
Und was ist das für eine Konstruktion, von der Du sprachst, eine Art Bergschuh, nur eben Klickpedaltauglich - Rada ? 

Hatte selber schon mal versucht, einen knöchelhohen Sicherheitsschuh (S3) zu einem SPD-fähigen Schuh umzubauen. ich erhoffte mir von der Stahleinlage in der Sohle den nötigen Halt zu bekommen, nötigenfalls noch mit einem Blech nachzuhelfen, jedoch zeigte sich dann der Einsatz als zu voluminös , als das man noch genug komfortabel laufen und auch treten konnte. Die Schuhe waren sehr abgelaufen, hätte ich welche mit etwas anderer Sohle gehabt, wäre es wahrscheinlich gegangen, aber ich wollte mir damals nicht extra welche kaufen, nur zum experimentieren...

Ach ja: unterschätzt die Stiefel nicht! 
Gut, meine sind wirklich die "klobige" Gebirgsversion mit steifer Sohle und man hat zugegebenermaßen ein etwas eigenartiges Gefühl drauf, wenn ich sie lange nicht mehr gefahren bin. Jedoch hab ich damals schwer überlegt, mir nicht fast den gleichen Schuh in der GSG9 Version zu kaufen, der ist eigentlich rein äusserlich fast identisch, genauso hoch, auch mit Goretex-Membran, doch er ist gewichtsoptimiert und die Sohle ist dünn und weich. Ursprünglich für Truppen entwickelt, die rennen, sprinten und springen müssen, um Jagdt auf "schlechte Menschen" zu machen, ist er vom tragegefühl fast mit einem guten Skateschuh zu vergleichen, nur, das er eben hoch ist und dicht. 
Ein Freund von mir hat ihn, allerdings was er mir für die Bege dann doch zu weich. Aber in der Stadt und auch sonst unschlagbar gut. 

http://www.haix.com/de/produkt.php?fpscid=29&fpgrid=4&from=line&fromid=4


----------



## summit (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von 303king _
> *So simpel sie auch aufgebaut sind, so effektiv funktionieren sie anscheinend, wenn man glaubt, was man so hört.*


Das Auslösen erfolgt bei TIME über einen größeren Winkel, dafür ist die Auslösekraft immer gleich, auch bei Verschmutzung und Eis. Hakeln, Hängenbleiben, Verklemmen usw. ist mir mit TIME-Pedalen (ATAC, Alium, Z) noch nie passiert. Beim Eggbeater wurde das TIME-Prinzip abgekupfert, wg. der geringen Aufstandsfläche würde ich dieses Pedal allerdings nur für Raceschuhe mit sehr steifen Sohlen empfehlen.




> _Original geschrieben von 303king _
> *Giibts da noch mehr Bilder , insbesondere eine Seitenansicht?
> Und sehe ich das richtig, das Dein Umbau eben genau das einseitige entfernen der Halterungen für die Cleats sowie das hineindrehen von Madenschrauben für besseren Halt beinhaltet?*


Genau. Die beiden Stahlsplinte auf denen die Federn sitzen lassen sich leicht mit einem passenden Splinttreiber herausschlagen. Die Federn einer Seite können so entfernt werden, dann die Stahlsplinte wieder einschlagen.
Damit der Schuh flächig auf dem Pedal stehen kann, müssen auf der federlosen Seite (bei meinem Pedal rot lackiert) die beiden überstehenden Höcker (Einstiegsführungen) abgefeilt/abgeschliffen werden. Der Stand ist nicht ganz so optimal wie auf einem guten Plattformpedal, der Halt mit Madenschrauben aber ausreichend. M4 findet genügend Fleisch, M5 könnte an einigen Stellen auch gehen (mit Loctite sichern). Ich werde vorne und hinten am Pedal noch mehr Madenschrauben eindrehen.
Bild mit Seitenansicht anbei.




> _Original geschrieben von 303king _
> *Und was ist das für eine Konstruktion, von der Du sprachst, eine Art Bergschuh, nur eben Klickpedaltauglich - Rada?*


Infos zum Rada auf http://www.seracjoe.de/html/orlando_rada.html Das Teil ist zum eben mal ausprobieren leider zu teuer. 

So ein Umbau könnte auch für Deinen HIGH WALKER interessant sein. Lass hören, wenn Du das mal gemacht hast. Die GSG9-Version mit den weichen Sohlen könnte der optimale Winterschuh für Plattformpedale sein. Guter Tipp!

Armin


----------

